# Don't get a havanese if...



## mp10210 (May 3, 2011)

Hi I'm Myreen from Iowa and I'm thinking whether a havanese would be a good dog for me and my husband. The main reasons I like them are 1) minimal shedding (I had childhood asthma) 2) small sturdy dog 3) non aggressive, gentle, playful temperament 4) gets along with children (for when we have them in the future). 

I previously had 2 shih tzus and a shetland sheepdog/japanese spitz mix but this will be the first time that I'll be the primary caregiver. 

I'm a stay at home wife and we have a small non fenced backyard. We don't have any other pets. We're couch potatoes but I think we can manage daily 30 minute walks.

I've been reading up on havanese care, behavior problems and health issues. This site has been very helpful. I would apreciate if you could highlight some reasons why they might not be right for me. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't get a Havanese if......you don't like adorable furry things following you around all day.

that's all I got. lol!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. If you are OK saying goodbye to the couch for a long time, I think a Havanese can be the dog for you. ( Of course, this is the same for any puppy, I think. ) I was a couch potato too but since Ache is home this has changed for good. Puppies love to play and you will be his playmate. A tired puppy is a good puppy so you will need to play, run, play, run... haha Any sacrifice is small compared to the joy they bring. Good luck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will agree with that "couch potato" thing! I lost weight the first six months of having Jack!

Don't get a Hav if.....you think potty training is going to take a few days!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with all of the above! It is all so true but also true that they are definitely worth it. They are a very sweet gentle but playful dog and I would like to add......don't get a Havanese if you don't like to comb hair!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't get a hav if... you want to keep your toilet paper roll in it's normal place.
Don't get a hav if... you want to keep foliage out of your house.

On a serious note - the breed ended up being a little more active than I expected. I know individuals always vary, but reading more about them from actual owners, my experiences seem pretty normal. I didn't necessarily expect them to be a couch potato breed, but I also never expected that she would be able to keep up with me while jogging (and love every second of it).

If you can commit to 30 minute walks daily, that should be more than enough. Just don't expect him/her to lay around on the couch the rest of the time.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't expect a havanese to be off leash in a non fenced yard. They run like hell and when doing so don't come back to their owners. That is a definite heart-stopper until they are trained.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wanted to ask---where in Iowa are you?:ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I laughed at much of the above, and agree wholeheartedly with all of it. For me, the most important concerns would be:


Grooming - be prepared to commit time to it or keep them in a puppy cut
Have patience with potty training. It often takes time with these little ones, though everyone's individual experience varies.
Be prepared to make a commitment to them for the next 15 or so years.

Aside from that, I'd be hard pressed to find a reason not to get one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have to say be aware that you will be doing alot of grooming (or paying for one) 

There is this little secret the Havanese handbooks don't mention.....BUTT BATHS.....ound:

And despite they say that they are family dogs/good for children, etc. Alot of havs tend to shadow ONE person (the main caretaker) and I've had my kids jealous that she'd rather be with me than with them, not every single hav has that quality, but it is somewhat common.

Overall, all of the work is worth it, to me anyways!

Kara


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL...I love all the responses...especially Julie's "Don't get a Havanese if......you don't like adorable furry things following you around all day."

I would add "Don't get a Hav *puppy* if you are not prepared to feel like you have a newborn baby in the house.

This was the biggest shock for me...I had never had a dog before and didn't at all realize how much work the early days are.

Don't get a hav if you are not willing to focus on the early days of training and socializing. These are amazing dogs if (like any dog) good care is given to the early learning they need to do.

On a side note, while I've heard others echo Kara's comments about Hav's being attached to one person, and as Kara notes, it's not everyone's experience. This was not the case in our house by a long shot. We are a family of four - Kipling adores DH, me, DS (12) and DD (10) each in his own way. He will lounge and love any one of us. This came with time. The kids treat him well and he trusts them and we purposely alternated care duties so everyone fed him, and walked him at various times. He knows any one of his four humans will care for him...maybe that's why there has never been favourtism for one of us from Kipling.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I will say that grooming is easy if you keep your dog in a puppy cut and have him/her groomed every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmm... don't get a Havanese if ... you travel a lot or are gone from your home more than 4 hrs a day ... or if you like to PEE alone.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> hmmmmm... don't get a Havanese if ... you travel a lot or are gone from your home more than 4 hrs a day ... or if you like to PEE alone.


hahaha That's a good one, Tammy. (the third one ) :laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> hmmmmm... don't get a Havanese if ... you travel a lot or are gone from your home more than 4 hrs a day ... or if you like to PEE alone.


 That is the truth! They will scratch the door down if you do not keep the door open.

And.....Be prepared to have your Hav bust in running through the cracked door....and, now the door is wide open and you are sitting on the toilet! :redface:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ... someone HAD to say it. She did ASK, right? ound:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So funny....and totally true...it seems it's their job to keep you company at ALL times.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

. . . and, Ruby often insists on sitting in my lap while in the loo. I'm quite sure that falls in the category of TMI.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

pjewel said:


> . . . and, Ruby often insists on sitting in my lap while in the loo. I'm quite sure that falls in the category of TMI.


hahaha Ache did that a couple of times this week and I laughed as much as I am laughing right now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Don't expect a havanese to be off leash in a non fenced yard. They run like hell and when doing so don't come back to their owners. That is a definite heart-stopper until they are trained.


I'll agree with that UNTIL they are trained. Kodi is absolutely reliable off leash, both in the yard and in the woods. I don't ever let him off leash near traffic, just because there is NO margin for error there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I laughed at much of the above, and agree wholeheartedly with all of it. For me, the most important concerns would be:
> 
> 
> Grooming - be prepared to commit time to it or keep them in a puppy cut
> ...


And if you get one like Miss Ruby, HIDE YOUR GLASSES!!!!!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> On a side note, while I've heard others echo Kara's comments about Hav's being attached to one person, and as Kara notes, it's not everyone's experience. This was not the case in our house by a long shot. We are a family of four - Kipling adores DH, me, DS (12) and DD (10) each in his own way. He will lounge and love any one of us. This came with time. The kids treat him well and he trusts them and we purposely alternated care duties so everyone fed him, and walked him at various times. He knows any one of his four humans will care for him...maybe that's why there has never been favourtism for one of us from Kipling.


This is true with Kodi too. He seems to be an equal opportunity lover.<g> Even my son who has been in college almost the whole time we've had Kodi gets HUGE greetings whenever he comes home... Kodi even went NUTS when he saw Robbie off in the distance at school when we went up to visit last week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said. I'd also add... Don't get a Hav unless you want him or her to become the focus of your life. Whether you plan it that way or not, they worm their way into your heart, and are happiest there. Kodi goes just about everywhere with us except business trips. He's a great traveling companion, whether we stay in a hotel, a friend's house or our travel trailer.

Kodi is my first dog (I've learned enough around here not to say "only"!) and I have to say, I know I wanted a dog, and would enjoy him, but I had NO idea how quickly he would become part of my heart.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm with you Karen...Kipling had the same effect on us...I wasn't sure I wanted a dog but I knew that as a family we wanted one....turns out I can't imagine life without him now. Kodi and Kipling sound so similar in personalities...lovely boys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> And if you get one like Miss Ruby, HIDE YOUR GLASSES!!!!!ound:


and *everything else!!* She must be going through her adolescence because hardly a day goes by when I don't yell "*Oh, no!!!* I swear she thinks that's her name.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

pjewel said:


> . . . and, Ruby often insists on sitting in my lap while in the loo. I'm quite sure that falls in the category of TMI.


Isn't that the truth??? Its the ONLY time Panda wants to sit on my lap....what's up with that?

I don't think I've showered alone since she came home either - there's something about a closed bathroom door that drives her nuts - only for me though, DH can have all the privacy he wants....


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Everyone else has said it - and I will chime in....don't get a Hav if...you're not prepared for the work involved. The work needs to be your joy, as they require alot of time. Between bathing (for us its at least every 7 days), grooming, training, playing, walking, playing, correcting, playing, (get the idea?) Panda's requirements take up a good chunk of my days. I wouldn't have it any other way and love her endlessly, but she is alot of responsibility. 

She doesn't do well left alone for more than 4-5 hours, and that is infrequently - usually no more than 3 hours ever. There is also the expense. We keep her in a puppy cut so she goes to the groomer every 4-6 weeks. Some folks can do that on their own - I just don't even want to try! 

She is truly my heart dog though - I've had dogs all my life and not one of them has touched my heart as completely as this one.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> and *everything else!!* She must be going through her adolescence because hardly a day goes by when I don't yell "*Oh, no!!!* I swear she thinks that's her name.


I have a friend who named her Cairn Terrier "Dammit", so she could (legitimately) say, "Come here, Dammit!" or "Stop that, Dammit!":biggrin1:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

You can't forgive and forget... they do their best to please, but sometimes just have a brain fart and there's that poo/pee in the house when you thought they had it all dialed in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not saying she doesn't like anyone but me, she is kissing my DH at this very second, but there have been times that the kids want her to sit with them and she'll come over to sit by me, even if I walk her back over there...she gets confused and runs back to me, lol...or If she's playing with them, she'll randomly just stop and come find me. She is way more focused on me and has to know where I am and what I'm doing at all times.

Even when I leave her here to run errands, if there is a houseful of people or she's alone, she always sits and looks out the front door waiting for me, its endearing... 

I know not all havs do this, but a fair amount do. 

I think Gucci is OCD, once she has something she thinks is a routine (like sitting on my lap at certain times, ) lol she has to do it every day!

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

krandall said:


> This is true with Kodi too. He seems to be an equal opportunity lover.<g> Even my son who has been in college almost the whole time we've had Kodi gets HUGE greetings whenever he comes home... Kodi even went NUTS when he saw Robbie off in the distance at school when we went up to visit last week.


Karen, when you visit your son at college what do you do with Kodi if you go out to eat? Or do you just hang out on campus? I have never had a dog before and am trying to figure out where I can and cannot take her!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't get a Havanese if you think that a dog should be independent. Lizzie is quite literally my shadow. Every where I go in the house she has me within her eyesight. At night when I sit on the couch she is on the back of the couch with her head next to mine. She hates to be alone. When I leave the house I can see her looking out the dining room window watching me drive away, or if her next favorite person (our 11 yo DD) goes out to play she is in the window barking at her. The best is when Evelyn is coming home from the bus and Lizzie runs back and forth from the front window to the garage and is so excited to see her. Even my daughter who is at college gets a great welcome. 

Don't get a Havanese if you don't like to groom a dog. They need daily combing and weekly baths. Lizzie needs the conditioning and since she is mostly white her paws get dingy from walking on the asphalt. Also, butt baths happen.

Lizzie is not super high energy. We go for a walk or two everyday, but there are some days she will not go. She looks to my husband as the "throw the toy guy".

And especially don't get a Havanese if you don't want to fall completely in love with a dog. I am nuts about her!!!!! We all are, really.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Karen, when you visit your son at college what do you do with Kodi if you go out to eat? Or do you just hang out on campus? I have never had a dog before and am trying to figure out where I can and cannot take her!


We leave him in his (small travel) crate in Robbie's room when we go out to eat. TECHNICALLY there is a "no animals" rule, but Robbie's room mate usually goes to lunch with us, and Kodi is so cute, that everyone (including the RA's) in the dorm has to pet him and play with him before we get him settled. He's very quiet in his crate, so once the door is closed, no one would even know he was there.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Don't get a Havanese if you think that a dog should be independent. Lizzie is quite literally my shadow. Every where I go in the house she has me within her eyesight. At night when I sit on the couch she is on the back of the couch with her head next to mine. She hates to be alone. When I leave the house I can see her looking out the dining room window watching me drive away, or if her next favorite person (our 11 yo DD) goes out to play she is in the window barking at her. The best is when Evelyn is coming home from the bus and Lizzie runs back and forth from the front window to the garage and is so excited to see her. Even my daughter who is at college gets a great welcome.
> 
> Don't get a Havanese if you don't like to groom a dog. They need daily combing and weekly baths. Lizzie needs the conditioning and since she is mostly white her paws get dingy from walking on the asphalt. *Also, butt baths happen.*
> 
> ...


Ha - I was not home much this past weekend. DH was in charge and got to do a butt bath! Usually it is MY job! Augie had had too much chicken the day before and everything got caught up in his hair. He had to throw him in the tub twice as he didn't do a thorough job the first go round. ound:

Augie loves our kids and granddaughters too, when they visit, which isn't very often as none live locally. He goes into a major funk when they leave.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't get a Havanese if you want a dog people recognize (is that a poodle mix?) 

Don't get a Havanese if you want to travel alone. It's just too hard to do with these guys.

Don't get a Havanese if you have hot flashes and want to sleep without a hot body next to you.!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do not get a Havanese if .....you have not done your research on reputable breeders.

Do not get a Havanese if....if you are not prepared to think this will be your main job! If you work, this will be your 2nd job! Work including being the main caretaker, playmate, butt bath washer, stick picker off of person, vacuum or sweeper person, groomer, comber/brusher, exerciser, trainer, and accountant (you will spend money) ....

Geezzzz...there has to be more!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

cjsud said:


> Don't get a Havanese if you want a dog people recognize (is that a poodle mix?)


Seriously. We need a Havanese awareness month or something... most people I talk to haven't even heard of Havanese. The only ones that have heard about them either (a) have one or (b) know someone close to them that has one. "It sounds like some kind of food or something". I say "well, they're related to Bichons, but their hair looks a little bit more like a Shih Tzu". "Oh, so they're a mixed breed?" :frusty:

Also, I can't believe I forgot to mention butt-baths in my earlier post. You get used to it though. I wonder if they do a Brazilian wax for dogs...


----------



## mp10210 (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all! This has been very helpful. I know this will be a very big commitment and investment of time, money and effort but is well worth it. I'll do more reading and make sure the hubby is 100% with me on this too. Will keep everyone posted when I get my first born/first hav.


----------



## mp10210 (May 3, 2011)

Julie said:


> I just wanted to ask---where in Iowa are you?:ear:


We're in Mount Ayr


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck on your journey. Do let us know how it works out. If you do decide to get one, you'll fast become one of the crazy hav people. They are an addiction -- fair warning.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Your hav might be a picky eater.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't get a Havanese (or any other dog), if you can't afford to take him to the vet or groomer on a regular basis. Animals are expensive, and the purchase of the dog is just the beginning. Spay/neuter, heart-worm meds and immunization can add up in the first year.
It can get expensive!
Other than that, if you have the time, and love, then go for it. I love my Oscar, and every penny I spend on him is well spend.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Pjewel (along with everyone else here too) gave you some REALLY good advice. The grooming part....We keep our boy in a short puppy cut....He is 8 years old now. We have spent A LOT of money on his grooming....but for us and Kirby too, it's all been worth it. If you don't keep your Hav short, you must be willing to put in lots of time with GENTLE grooming. And as Lucy said....do not leave this little dog off leash unattended. They do bolt and they will bolt and this could end their sweet lives. Don't ever risk it!

If you are a stay at home mom, that's great. Havanese dogs do not like being left alone all day long every day.

No matter what we do for these dogs, they give back SO MUCH. This is the most loving breed I have ever known....You will adore having a Havanese...You are smart to do your homework first....it's a great first step! Best of luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This whole thread has made me smile, so true.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> Your hav might be a picky eater.


or NOT be a picky eater!!! uke:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Do not get a Havanese UNLESS you put lids on ALL of your trash cans!
Even then....there's no guarantee they still won't find their way in to get the highly sought after used kleenexes.
Same thing goes for hampers. My hav loves to search for dirty socks & underwear.


----------



## Grans2Casey (Apr 2, 2021)

Our Hav is the love of our lives ... they are wonderful dogs but do go in with your eyes open. The affection is amazing, they are terribly smart and curious, who can resist their adoring expressions and bouncing gate ... and their sweet little coo when they want a tummy rub. We chose a Hav because of size, quiet for apt living, intelligence, non-allergic fur, and predicted attachment. 

On the other side ... I will never again trust Casey off lead -- I've had to chase him for blocks, up and down hills two times and only caught him when a spry teenage neighbor intervened -- when Casey's on the run there is no word to break his focus. The grooming is a challenge because Casey thinks it's a game -- he's supposed to bite the brush. Salmon dog treats are helping as a distraction from the brush. 

Casey arrived from breeder virtually house broken and knowing how to play fetch. He LOVES fetch. He also is very determined when he gets fixated on something like digging balled-up worn socks out of the laundry basket so he can "break their necks."

All the stuff mentioned by others is pretty much what we've experienced and I have to laugh. The toilet paper escapades are so cute you really can't scold them. They are so proud of themselves with shredded white fluff all around and that chewy roll of soft paper is so satisfying to bite -- when you find them surrounded by the mess they are always smiling!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Grans2Casey said:


> Our Hav is the love of our lives ... they are wonderful dogs but do go in with your eyes open. The affection is amazing, they are terribly smart and curious, who can resist their adoring expressions and bouncing gate ... and their sweet little coo when they want a tummy rub. We chose a Hav because of size, quiet for apt living, intelligence, non-allergic fur, and predicted attachment.
> 
> On the other side ... I will never again trust Casey off lead -- I've had to chase him for blocks, up and down hills two times and only caught him when a spry teenage neighbor intervened -- when Casey's on the run there is no word to break his focus. The grooming is a challenge because Casey thinks it's a game -- he's supposed to bite the brush. Salmon dog treats are helping as a distraction from the brush.
> 
> ...


You revived a 10 year old thread


----------



## Grans2Casey (Apr 2, 2021)

juliav said:


> You revived a 10 year old thread


Apologies -- I noticed that after I posted. Will try to be more attentive to dates.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

That is the most adorable little Hav in all his glory. I hope he realized that there was a toilet paper shortage going on!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

🤣 Since the new changes I've noticed very old threads seem to be popping up for some reason. I can see why Casey is the love of your lives. He is an absolute cutie pie! 😍


----------



## Grans2Casey (Apr 2, 2021)

Tere said:


> That is the most adorable little Hav in all his glory. I hope he realized that there was a toilet paper shortage going on!


Thank you for appreciating our dear Casey!


----------



## Grans2Casey (Apr 2, 2021)

Heather's said:


> 🤣 Since the new changes I've noticed very old threads seem to be popping up for some reason. I can see why Casey is the love of your lives. He is an absolute cutie pie! 😍


Yes, I don't have a lot of online forum experience but wondered if old threads couldn't be set somehow to move to the background so they would come up in a search by topic/tags but the thread wasn't right out in front for us to accidently enliven. I started noticing the last post in lots of threads are very old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Grans2Casey said:


> Yes, I don't have a lot of online forum experience but wondered if old threads couldn't be set somehow to move to the background so they would come up in a search by topic/tags but the thread wasn't right out in front for us to accidently enliven. I started noticing the last post in lots of threads are very old.


You can get to the new posts when you come on by clicking the “new” button in the upper right hand corner of your screen. Kind of backward, I know, but it does help!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

KSC said:


> LOL...I love all the responses...especially Julie's "Don't get a Havanese if......you don't like adorable furry things following you around all day."
> 
> I would add "Don't get a Hav *puppy* if you are not prepared to feel like you have a newborn baby in the house.
> 
> ...


I 1000% agree with this approach!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

juliav said:


> You revived a 10 year old thread


Yes, I fell right into it as well BUT it’s a timeless thread for those looking to get a Havanese puppy, or really any puppy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> I 1000% agree with this approach!


And if you think THAT’S bad... NEVER breed them! I woke up this morning to changing dirty bedding and wiping 6 poopy butts, PLUS removing their excess poop from Panda, because she had really TRIED, but had gotten it all over herself too (right after her bath yesterday. And just like human newborn poo... well, for those of you who have been there... same consistency. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> And if you think THAT’S bad... NEVER breed them! I woke up this morning to changing dirty bedding and wiping 6 poopy butts, PLUS removing their excess poop from Panda, because she had really TRIED, but had gotten it all over herself too (right after her bath yesterday. And just like human newborn poo... well, for those of you who have been there... same consistency. Fun, fun, fun!


Ay carumba! You are living the example of ‘if it CAN go wrong, it WILL’ the past week. You should be documenting this for your own trials and tribulations of breeding book!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

krandall said:


> And if you think THAT’S bad... NEVER breed them! I woke up this morning to changing dirty bedding and wiping 6 poopy butts, PLUS removing their excess poop from Panda, because she had really TRIED, but had gotten it all over herself too (right after her bath yesterday. And just like human newborn poo... well, for those of you who have been there... same consistency. Fun, fun, fun!


Oh my! Some folks have all the fun!!!  Breeding, never! Not in this lifetime, not in the next one!!! My good friend breeds Spoos (standard poodles) and my girl Roxy is from her. I see what it takes to raise puppies and show poodles!!! If you think Havanese are hard, you should try Spoos, or not!!!

Here is Roxy, my other fur child.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I likeStandard Poodles, but I would never, ever, EVER want to show one!!! All my sports friends who have them (and they are GREAT working dogs!) Try to finish them in the conformation ring while they are still young enough to be shown in puppy cuts.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> I'll agree with that UNTIL they are trained. Kodi is absolutely reliable off leash, both in the yard and in the woods. I don't ever let him off leash near traffic, just because there is NO margin for error there.


Agreed! Charlie is completely reliable, and is off leash at the beach frequently, but never near cars (I really don’t get why some people insist on walking their dogs off leash in the neighborhood... I get that they’re well trained, but it only takes half a second for something tragic to happen!) I will say that Charlie’s prey drive is completely nonexistent— It’s actually comical how little he cares about small animals! One time at Golden Gate park a gopher came over to steal some spilled potato chips during a bbq, and Charlie walked right over, sort of watched the gopher retreat, and then started eating the chips! So I’m sure that would be harder for a dog that has a weakness for squirrels or cats!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are not easy to show in Conti, that's for sure!!! My friend wanted me to take one of the dogs to show, so I had to explain that the show ring is not for me. My dogs get their Best in Show at Fort Funston - our off leas doggie Disney Land. That is all I am interested in. Taking care of a poodle in a show coat....never gonna happen. lol.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Lisa Walker said:


> Agreed! Charlie is completely reliable, and is off leash at the beach frequently, but never near cars (I really don’t get why some people insist on walking their dogs off leash in the neighborhood... I get that they’re well trained, but it only takes half a second for something tragic to happen!) I will say that Charlie’s prey drive is completely nonexistent— It’s actually comical how little he cares about small animals! One time at Golden Gate park a gopher came over to steal some spilled potato chips during a bbq, and Charlie walked right over, sort of watched the gopher retreat, and then started eating the chips! So I’m sure that would be harder for a dog that has a weakness for squirrels or cats!


I’m thinking too that if something were to happen, such as a another dog coming too close or even attacking there would be no control without a leash.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Roxy is gorgeous! If I was going to get a large dog it would be a standard poodle. 😊


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

This is an OLD POST from 2011 that people are responding to.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I likeStandard Poodles, but I would never, ever, EVER want to show one!!! All my sports friends who have them (and they are GREAT working dogs!) Try to finish them in the conformation ring while they are still young enough to be shown in puppy cuts.


My sister has a standard poodle, just over a year old. She's not showing so she keeps her in a puppy cut all the time - her fur is soooo dense it's great to sink your fingers into. This is Zadie - first pic, her hanging out with one of the kids at my sister's preschool... the second is Zadie and her brother Angus (cavapoo)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> If I was going to get a large dog it would be a standard poodle. 😊


If I were to get a large dog of any breed, Momi would strangle me - bye bye Popi, bye bye large dog. 
😩


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> If I were to get a large dog of any breed, Momi would strangle me - bye bye Popi, bye bye large dog.
> 😩


 Momi and I think alike! When we were thinking about getting a second doggie DH wanted a German Shepard or Golden Retriever.  I knew I needed to act fast or I was going to be doing a lot of vacuuming! Then little Truffles arrived....


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> If I were to get a large dog of any breed, Momi would strangle me - bye bye Popi, bye bye large dog.
> 😩


And Momi is exactly right 

I grew up with medium size dogs (and 1 English sheepdog) and the smallest we had was my mom's scotty... I loved Dals (but the shedding!!), my sister's standard poodle is very sweet - but she's BIG, and a scotty is a great size (around 25 pounds - sturdy but still small-ish). All are manageable if you want to deal with it, but we all know that I deliberately chose Perry for his size (and the non/ low-shedding). Given how we live/ travel, you can make it work with a bigger dog, but it's so much less stress and effort with a small one. The _only_ thing that is slightly harder with Perry versus my Dal is going away over night or the weekend... With Kelsey (my Dal) I would leave her with my guards, hanging around the yard, with her crate on the porch (in Addis which was a very consistent temperature almost all year long) and the guards would play with her, feed her, watch her, and with Perry I need to get a babysitter because I wouldn't trust him being so small outside like that. Very minor issue and all the positives (travel in the plane - and therefore travel ALL year round and not having to worry about the ground temperature on the airport tarmac, throw his travel bag over my shoulder and go into restaurants and stores with no one the wiser, walking around town and throwing him in his sling to go into coffee shops or monuments/ museums...) significantly outweigh this. 

I know lots of people who think he's too small, but he's the perfect size for me and our life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> This is an OLD POST from 2011 that people are responding to.


we know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> If I were to get a large dog of any breed, Momi would strangle me - bye bye Popi, bye bye large dog.
> 😩


LOL!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikki said:


> This is an OLD POST from 2011 that people are responding to.


 Sometimes the old posts are worth revisiting.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheri said:


> Sometimes the old posts are worth revisiting.


We could have missed Casey!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Be prepared for grooming costs. My Havanese has ver cottony undercoat that mats easily. I keep him puppy cut which means to groomers every 6 weeks.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LUVmyHava said:


> Be prepared for grooming costs. My Havanese has ver cottony undercoat that mats easily. I keep him puppy cut which means to groomers every 6 weeks.


RICKY goes to the groomer every Friday for a bath and/or brush out. It is expensive to do it this way, but that is the way we do it. We spend about as much per year for grooming, high quality food, treats, toys, and accessories as we originally paid for him. It doesn't have to be this way, it can be done for less if you want to spend a lot of money for grooming equipment, but we prefer it this way.


----------

